# Nail Polish removed from sink-help!



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

I am so hoping that someone has an idea for how to remove a blob of pink nail polish from the inside of my white porcelain bathroom sink? Scrubbing doesn't help, and I don't want to get too abrasive.

Help!


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

Um...nail polish remover?


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

Or a mister clean eraser. I had DD paint the white flooring in my kitchen of a rental and I was out of nail polish remover so I tried the eraser, worked like a charm.


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyMarie* 
Um...nail polish remover?

Yeah, that.

Try non acetone first. If that doesn't work, smear Vaseline around the blob of nail polish to protect your sink finish, and apply a wad of TP soaked in straight acetone. Repeat till its gone.


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

Nail polish remover worked! Thanks everyone!


----------

